# Greetings from the north



## ThorEH (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi,

I'm a 30 year old from the south-west of Norway.

I'm rather new to mantids, and have had mantids for just a few months. The reason I first got them was because of my interest in insect-photography. But they are tremendously fascinating critters  

I know have 2 unknown Hierodula/Sphodromantis, 6 E.macrops and 7 P.paradoxa

Hoping to get more


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Asa (Jun 15, 2007)

You certainly do have some pretty good pics.


----------



## Ian (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Thor, welcome !


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## ThorEH (Oct 18, 2007)

My first introdyction was so short, i decided to put in a wee bit more... It's the same as some of you may have seen on a brittish forum.

I'm a 31 years old male from the south-west of Norway.

My main interests photography, fishing and football. The latter one it's going to be less of now, as a month ago I tore the Cruciate ligament in my right knee (tore it in the left knee 7 years ago) - going in for surgery on wednesday. So now I'm quitting playing football  

But that should give me more time for fishing and photography in the future... and mantids off course

I firstly came interested in mantids to photograph them, and it still is the main reason I hold them. But I must admit I get more and more fascinated by them.. But all species I get in for photography I will try to breed !

My fishing is rather varied, everything from boatfishing to coarsefishing and surf/beachcasting.

I'll add some pics here, to show some of my photos, fishing and maybe even a football pic  







My last remaining Idolomantis diabolica






My Euchomenella macrops female






Me with one of my Wels Catfish - caught in Spain






me with my biggest halibut from the shore - 11.6 kg (25lbs)






And here's a pic from on a match in my last season as a football player  

And, O yeah, I got dog also... the greatest breed ever to come out of Brittain and Birmingham (she's a Arsenal-supporter though)


----------

